# Two birds, Two people, One dog cohabiting a ford focus....



## cport420 (Aug 28, 2013)

as titled... where the fuck is all the room ?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 29, 2013)

what exactly is the question here?


----------



## dprogram (Sep 17, 2013)

Haha. Well for one it's a ford focus so there was no room to start with. I'm really curious as to how that works out with your birds. I mean. Are they parrots, falcons, geese, chickens, or what? Strange way to travel. I guess if you get hangry (with an a) you can eat the birds so that makes sense.


----------



## Alice B Goode (Oct 8, 2013)

One 50+lb puppy (9 mo), 1 kitten, 2 people. 2005 Dodge Neon.

We sleep in front, animals sleep where they can. Try to keep it packed light interior, the trunk is another story all together lol.


----------



## Bunny Lucia (Mar 16, 2014)

Hell, if it's a hatchback Ford Focus you can easily sleep in the trunk. Or just keep your birds in there...


----------

